# Help me build my ASA Open C arrow



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

are you set on a 25 series arrow?


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

corpralbarn said:


> are you set on a 25 series arrow?


Xcutters are 24 series. arrows must be gold tip as well.


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

Well first off for Open C I think your heading in the wrong directions. Open C is a known distance class and you do not need to worry about speed as much. Anything over 260-270 will be fine. Kind of think of it more of an indoor setup. Overkill on vanes and weight is ok as long as they fly well and group well out to 40 yards.

Secondly If you heart is set on X-Cutters Mini Blazers and Blazer X2's are not really that great. My best flight came with the highest profile vanes (AAE Max Hunter and Original Blazer) I ran the Blazer vane in a full left helical because I could not get the clearance with AAE Max Hunter's. But was not running a E35 either so you might not have issues with vane clearance. 

Personally I would run something like 30X Pro or Even Triple X Pro's with a 3 or 4 fletch Blazer or AAE Max Hunter and somewhere between 100-150 up front.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I believe I would cut them down a lil bit more if you can.put a 100 in the front.fletch them up with 3 bohoning x vanes I use the 1.75 they do plenty for correction and are a good bit lighter than a blazer.and shoot it through a different chrono to make sure your numbers are good


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

WhitetailAce said:


> Well first off for Open C I think your heading in the wrong directions. Open C is a known distance class and you do not need to worry about speed as much. Anything over 260-270 will be fine. Kind of think of it more of an indoor setup. Overkill on vanes and weight is ok as long as they fly well and group well out to 40 yards.
> 
> Secondly If you heart is set on X-Cutters Mini Blazers and Blazer X2's are not really that great. My best flight came with the highest profile vanes (AAE Max Hunter and Original Blazer) I ran the Blazer vane in a full left helical because I could not get the clearance with AAE Max Hunter's. But was not running a E35 either so you might not have issues with vane clearance.
> 
> Personally I would run something like 30X Pro or Even Triple X Pro's with a 3 or 4 fletch Blazer or AAE Max Hunter and somewhere between 100-150 up front.


I completely agree about the speed thing. My friend who is going to shoot C with me, thinks I should be closer to the 280 to help with tape settings as far as on the course like if the target is 31.5 yards the slower the bow the more critical it is to have the tape set exact. 

I personally am starting to wonder about the tune of the bow and chrono at the shop. I was running the numbers on an online calculator (not perfect I know) and it was coming out at 17 fps through the chrono vs. the calculator.


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> I completely agree about the speed thing. My friend who is going to shoot C with me, thinks I should be closer to the 280 to help with tape settings as far as on the course like if the target is 31.5 yards the slower the bow the more critical it is to have the tape set exact.
> 
> I personally am starting to wonder about the tune of the bow and chrono at the shop. I was running the numbers on an online calculator (not perfect I know) and it was coming out at 17 fps through the chrono vs. the calculator.


I do not think your number is really low. I shot a Chill X Pro (26.5" DL & 62-65 lbs.) last year with X-Cutters cut to 27" with 130 gr points and I was mid 260's as well. Obviously they are not the same, but they have a lot of similarities. 

If you are concerned with your tape settings, just shoot in your marks in 5 yard increments. It's a little more time consuming to shoot in all those marks, but it's good practice and builds confidence. And once your tape is setup it's all about course management and executing shots at that point. 

Use the slower sped to your advantage. Your 31.5 yard scenario is a perfect example of this. You have a 31.5 yard shot. You also have a 30 and 35 yard marks set on your sight tape. So at this point is all about the target itself. If I am looking at a Mule Deer I might set my tape on my 30 yard mark and hold center insert. If I am looking at a medium brown bear I will set my sight right in the middle of my 30 and 35 yard marks and again hold center insert, but instead call upper 12. If the target is a Hyena I would probably set my sight on my 30 yard mark and aim center 10. Now your yardage cuts may not be 100% accurate and some will argue on a closer target like this you should be aggressive with the 12 ring. But if you know you know your targets and practice your cuts enough, you will find a lot more 12's then one would imagine, and more importantly, you will protect the 10 ring better and reduce the number of 8's you shoot.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Xcutters are 24 series. arrows must be gold tip as well.


X cutters are 25


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

BowHuntnKY said:


> X cutters are 25



30Xs are 25s I'm pretty sure. Xcutters use 24** inserts.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

X-Cutter are 25/64 

30x's are 26/64

Triples would be 27/64

Hope this helps you out


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wesley said:


> X-Cutter are 25/64
> 
> 30x's are 26/64
> 
> ...


Ah thank you. That does help.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

X Cutters use Easton 2413 nock bushings and points.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wesley said:


> X-Cutter are 25/64
> 
> 30x's are 26/64
> 
> ...



25/65= .390". 30Xs are .381" so they are 25s


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> 25/65= .390". 30Xs are .381" so they are 25s


Outside diameters per gold tip
Triple X is .421 30X is .398 x cutter is .380 nine.3 is .365 (23 series ) GT22s .337


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Back to point

You will score more points with a good grouping arrow than you will with trying to go with a fat arrow if it doesn't v work out. 

Honestly everything I've set up I've always found 22 and 23 series arrows to group great


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I would say that your draw length is hurting your speed, you can:

1. twist your cables and bump up to 62 or 63 lbs

2. run 100 grain points in them

3. Use tru flight 2 inch shield cut feathers and save another 12 grains.

Open c is a known class and you shouldn't be doing those little tricks to save some weight, also your buddy that is telling you things about your sight tape being better by getting in the 280's should never be listened to again. 

If you are a good shooter and able to shoot 20 up on a easy open c course then you need to shoot with at least a 120 grain point up front to help with glance outs because you are going to be nibbling at the 12 ring all the time and there will be other arrows in there. If you are a average shooter and just getting your feet wet then just shoot the ones you have right now and enjoy learning the game. Open c usually has some strong shooters show up who have never shot asa before and they win out in one shoot or so and move on to open b instantly the next shoot. So winning is a tough thing like all asa classes.

The arrow you described above is more than good enough to shoot right now and really doesn't need any changes, what is more important is that you start learning the asa game and how to shoot a course and aim at every single 12 ring regardless of the distance and stay in the 10 ring and nibble at the 12's all day long. Learning how to do this is what will make you competitive and changing your arrow isn't the answer. I have progressed to the semi pro class and have written a new collection of 3d articles on how I play the game, it has taken me a few years to learn how to play at a decent level.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

To me the best way to pick a arrow is to go to the bow shop where you trust the chrono and you simply shoot a variety of arrows at different weights until you find out what the total weight you need to shoot your speed that you want. For you it is 285, for me it is 295. Screw in different field points into hunting arrows is a easy way to get a variety of arrow weights to try out. You can then make a decision on twisting up the cables to 62 lbs if you need to. 

Then go to lancasters and start piecing together a arrow with components and see which one can be built to that weight easily with a 120 or higher point, Then order the stuff to build the arrow. 

Once you get them it is really important to group tune them before you fletch them and I can help you do that easily if you want me to.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I shot my first batch of x cutters as a 28 inch shaft with 100 grain knock busters and 2 inch razor feathers and shrewd bushings and deep six nocks. That gave me a 352 grain arrow I believe and they shot really good, my only complaint was a occasional glance out when I hit another arrow in the 12 ring. I bumped them up to a 120 grain point that sent me to 372 grains and the glance outs disappeared and allow me to aim dead on at the 12 ring even when other arrows are in there. 

With the 372 grain x cutters I bump up my poundage to 62lbs with my 60 lb limbs and I can get into the 290's for speed and be happy. I have a specialist and it is a 330 ibo bow and I am a 29 inch draw length.


----------



## brianboyd (Feb 27, 2012)

Where can your articles be found Padgett?


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

brianboyd said:


> Where can your articles be found Padgett?


I had them grouping well with the 110gr up front at 28" CtoC and 2" Blazers.

Gonna try 100gr up front with 1.75" X vanes


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I re-chronoed yesterday, same chrono with the same arrow minus the 10 grain weight behind the point and Mini Blazers. 279 fps. Only tried it one time though. 

Shot the old arrow with X vanes and got 271. 8 fps difference for only 12 grain difference on the arrows. This seems excessive to me.


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

good info here..im looking to build some x cutters now myself and dabble a bit more with competitive 3d and indoor.

thanks Padgett..txt sent


----------



## brad91x (Jul 12, 2013)

I shot open c last year and did really well with dca LD target arrows (27's) with 150 grain tips and blazer vanes this set up shot well out to 50 yrds


----------



## Dshack497 (Apr 30, 2015)

For known i shoot a standard shaft, Gold Tip Hunter Pros sepcifically. Much better downrange accurancy and no parachuting you see with fatter arrows. If your shots are clean youll see more 12s with better more accurate arrows.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

You need more vane than Mini Blazers on an X-Cutter. Regular Blazers with a strong offset has given me the best results. Other than that, Padgett has hit the nail on the head


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

